# Rescue Attempt In High Rent District Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was at Lowe's today in my duck yard shoes, jeans with holes in the knees and on the backside and a pitiful looking gray sweatshirt. Just as I was leaving, I got a call from the Security Office at the Montage Resort & Spa in Laguna Beach wanting to know if I could come and try to catch a gull that was entangled with fishing line and had hooks in his body. Since I was halfway there already, I said sure and proceeded to this very, very upscale hotel/spa to see if I could get the gull. Sadly, the gull was nowhere to be found when I got there and got down on the beach where it had last been seen. There was, however, one lone pigeon on the beach mooching treats off the folks that were enjoying their day at the beach. The pigeon was sleek and healthy, so I was glad about that.

I'm surprised nobody asked me to leave as I wandered around the beach areas looking for the bird since I was so grubbily dressed.

Here's a link to the Montage "special" offers .. even the cheapest rate of $695.00 per night is way beyond my disposable income! http://www.montagelagunabeach.com/specialoffers/index.html The scenery is beautiful if you care to look at the photos or video.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, i get alot of those calls, i won't go out to get them unless the person is going to stand there and watch them until i get there, gulls never wait around very long unless they are very very sick and can't even walk


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The fact that the pigeon was there and enjoying himself shows that they are not prejudiced - yet. It's nice to know that one of our "friends" has made it to the big time and is enjoying the lap of luxury.

I always knew that one of them would make it big. I just never knew when.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice place. I don't know if I could spend even a weekend there even if I had the resources for it. I would be bored to death.
Was nice anyways that the people called you to help the poor gull.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I was at Lowe's today in my duck yard shoes, jeans with holes in the knees and on the backside and a pitiful looking gray sweatshirt. Just as I was leaving, I got a call from the Security Office at the Montage Resort & Spa in Laguna Beach wanting to know if I could come and try to catch a gull that was entangled with fishing line and had hooks in his body. Since I was halfway there already, I said sure and proceeded to this very, very upscale hotel/spa to see if I could get the gull. Sadly, the gull was nowhere to be found when I got there and got down on the beach where it had last been seen. There was, however, one lone pigeon on the beach mooching treats off the folks that were enjoying their day at the beach. The pigeon was sleek and healthy, so I was glad about that.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody asked me to leave as I wandered around the beach areas looking for the bird since I was so grubbily dressed.
> 
> ...


I can Imagine it now....the people checking you out might be thinking, aw look at the poor homeless lady looking for some food.LoL......Boy a sunny beach sounds great right about now..it's been cool and rainy here all day.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I was so grubbily dressed.


How funny, that's how I am on the weekends and at this moment putting up Christmas decorations.

Nobody offered you any money?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an experience!!!  Nice to know some of the upper crust cares for our feathered friends!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! Nope .. nobody offered me money or any kind of hand out .. guess I was "California Chic" in disguise! It drives my very spit and polished husband crazy that I go around truly looking like a bag lady and don't really care if I have to go somewhere "proper" in my bag lady "drag". If I had to change clothes six or seven times a day to make it "OK" for the public .. forget it! I put my grubbies on, do my chores, and whoever happens to see me like that can either deal with it or not .. I don't care!

Terry


----------

